# Puppy size



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi there,
a general question. Is this the size of a 6week old V puppy? (see picture)
From my research, it seems a lot younger.
Thanks in advance 
Patrick


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

There probably aren't many here who can answer that question as most of us only see puppies that young very briefly when we visit a litter. I think there is at least one breeder on the site and they may be able to give you an answer.

Why do you ask? Also, I hope that was taken at the breeders; they shouldn't leave their mothers until at least 8 weeks.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I would agree - that pup looks younger than 6 weeks to me. I'd guess 4-5 weeks old, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, that picture was taken at the breeders place! It is (apparently) 6 weeks old and the breeder would like to sell the puppy with 7 weeks of age.
Adding to that, the V mum was very skinny, to the point you can see all the rips. The male V looks perfectly fine. I believe the breeders did not nourish she female V well enough while her pregnancy.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Patrick123 said:


> the breeder would like to sell the puppy with 7 weeks of age.


I would SERIOUSLY reconsider that. We picked up our V at 7 weeks old and I would not recommend it. He has some separation anxiety that I believe was a result of leaving his mom and littermates too early.

We picked up our weim at 9 weeks and she was a dream puppy.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

That is exactly the advice/experience I am looking for. Thank you so much.
I am taking a week off to spend time with the puppy (socializing, getting familiar). I will see whether I talk to another breeder and whether I will wait.
These puppies look, in my opinion, too young for 6weeks of age, which worries me a bit. The puppy's health is the most important. I can wait.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

dextersmom said:


> Patrick123 said:
> 
> 
> > the breeder would like to sell the puppy with 7 weeks of age.
> ...


Oh, this, +1!

Walk away from this litter. Done.

I've been involved with many litters from birth, have owned the stud dog, can tell you just about anything you'd need about good breeding and breeders, and 7 weeks is a no no. Actually, here in the USA you cannot legally sell a puppy before 8 weeks. Older is better, actually. That the breeder is Ok with this is a huge red flag.

I can help you get a puppy from a reputable breeder if you're in the USA, and surely if you want to travel to pick it up.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Gringerling, thank you for the the comment!
From your expertise, does the puppy look like 6 weeks of age?
Thank you in advance


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Patrick, regardless of the pups age, I'd walk away. Don't do this based on emotion.

No, he looks a bit younger. At 6 weeks, the muzzle begins to straighten out, see the way it points down? That's so they can breathe when they nurse, which they typically do less of at 6 week, they're on solid foods by then.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks Gingerling!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Patrick, if you live in Hungary it should not be too hard to find a good litter.

Walk away from this one. From your previous post and this one there are major red flags with the breeder. You will regret the decision if you buy a dog from them. Not only are you likely to experience health and temperament problems with the dog down the line, you would be supporting unethical breeding practices.

Contact a vizsla club or hunting dog club and connect with vizsla people that way. A great quality dog and breeder shouldn't be too hard to find.

When you buy a puppy it should be feel good and there should be no questions left unanswered.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, definitely. I am walking away form this litter and take my time to a good breeder. I am glad I posted these pictures here to confirm my doubts...

There are a lot of Viszla breeders in Hungary and it is a very common dog on the country side, to the point that breeders pay less attention highlighting the pedigree (or consider it self-evident). I assume it is different in the States.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Patrick,
There are some great breeders in Hungary. What's your primary desire for the V? Hunting, show, companion pet,etc. look for the breeding that matches what you want to accomplish

Ex: if you're wanting a hunter check out the pedigree to make sure the lineage includes dogs with hunting titles/awards.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Laidback. I am looking for a dog for companionship. Also, I am very sportive and love outdoor, wich makes, in my opinion, the V a perfect companion. Adding to that, V are very sensitive and affectionate. Both qualities I am for in a V.


----------

